# simcoe vs chinook - sub question.



## Pickaxe (5/7/13)

Hey guys,
On my latest order I got simcoe when I meant to get Chinook, trying to get pine resin into my apas.
What's subbing simcoe for Chinook gonna give me?
Been chasing a tower IPA flavor and just learnt it s al Chinook when I opened my order.
Will simcoe give me some pine?


----------



## anthonyUK (5/7/13)

Passionfruit


----------



## Kranky (5/7/13)

Simcoe gives better pine. Chinook is more dank.


----------



## Pickaxe (5/7/13)

Now have to go a simcoe, citra, galaxy combo. Still gonna be ok?


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

I have no idea what anthony is talking about (not sure he does either).

Simcoe is not a direct sub for Chinook but would work okay (but not the same) in most situations. You'll get the resiny thing for sure with Simcoe.


----------



## Pickaxe (5/7/13)

Hoping for not fruit salad, but honestly don't mind if it it's. Thinking simcoe at 40 min, thene later additions. Is it ok for dry hopping? For that matter, would Chinook ne good for dry hopping, or should I stick with citra of the three I have?


----------



## Pickaxe (5/7/13)

Would post a recipe but I'm in the phone.


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

Simcoe is not a "fruit salad" hop. The other two are though.

Gently, gently.


----------



## Kranky (5/7/13)

You have to use Citra judiciously if you want it to shine. If used in equal proportions simcoe and especially galaxy will drown it out. What is your recipe?


----------



## Pickaxe (5/7/13)

5.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) 
(0.2 g/L) 1
10.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil
(0.4 g/L) 
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) 
(0.4 g/L) 
15.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) 
(0.7 g/L) 
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
(0.7 g/L) 
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L) 
10.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L) 
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L) 
10.0 g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L) 
15.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L) 
15g Citra Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)


----------



## Pickaxe (5/7/13)

Sub simcoe for Chinook...


----------



## Pickaxe (5/7/13)

----------------4.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (76.92%) 0.500 kg Wheat Malt (9.62%) 0.250 kg Carared (4.81%) 0.250 kg Munich I (4.81%) 0.200 kg Crystal 60 (3.85%)
23 l batch.


----------



## Kranky (5/7/13)

I've never used Chinook as a late addition hop or dry hopped with it and probably wouldn't bother. If you have Simcoe use that.

As I said if you use equal proportions of other hops with Citra it will get drowned out. Try a 3/2 ratio.

Also you're not using a lot of hops, I'd double the amounts (I'm a hop head though so do what you think will be good).

DO NOT dry hop after 3 days. Leave the beer in primary for 10 days minimum then rack to secondary, then dry hop. Also Citra loves 3 day dry hopping, so dry hop with Citra every 3 days for up to 12 days.


----------



## Pickaxe (5/7/13)

Shit, I thought out meant dry hop 3 days from bottling, after krausen etc. Man, do I have things backward.
I'm trying to use citra evenly against the other 2 hops, ie. 50% citra to 25% galaxy to 25% simcoe, all except the bittering add. So I think Ill do what you suggest? I know 130g ain't hoppy enough, but it's all I can do with my current order. I'm realising I need to buy more hops... Might have to talk yto yob a bit more, but I want to keep cost down while learning about different hops...


----------



## anthonyUK (6/7/13)

bum said:


> I have no idea what anthony is talking about (not sure he does either).
> 
> Simcoe is not a direct sub for Chinook but would work okay (but not the same) in most situations. You'll get the resiny thing for sure with Simcoe.


Really?? The first question was 'What will Simcoe give me' 

http://www.homebrewstuff.com/hop-profiles

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hop_varieties


Having just made a Simcoe SMASH I can tell you the predominant flavour is Passionfruit.


----------



## 431neb (6/7/13)

My first large order of hops (1kg) was Simcoe. I've used it pretty consistently since , often in combination with citra and galaxy. I've probably used it in 15 brews and as the only hop about 5 times. I would not describe it as passionfruit. The overriding characteristic (for me) on Simcoe is a resinous pine. I also "feel" like it adds an astringency or perhaps a type of bitterness that is markedly different to other hops that I have used. Like galaxy (smooth bittering), citra (grapefruit), hallertau (for me Hallertau is the archetypal reference hop - a hops hop), cascade (passionfruit) and nelson (never got the wine overtones oft' mentioned).

I've never analysed any of these in depth. These are just casual observations to contextualise my experience for others.

Simcoe is great but I tread carefully and usually do one addition of it unless it is a single hop beer (I like stouts with simcoe strangely). Lately Galaxy does most of the heavy lifting for my bittering and Simcoe is a mid to late boil. 30g for 30 mins and others in a scatter-gun approach to hit a fruit salad aroma with IBUs hovering between 35 and 50. (At a guess). Even though Simcoe is sometimes included among them I think it is a useful counterpoint to the usual C hops.

PS I have never noticed the garlic and onion that has been mentioned by some in reference to Simcoe but it's one of the reasons I don't overdo it. 

Phew! Yeah. Simcoe.....Havachat why don't ya?


----------



## bradmccoy (29/7/13)

Simcoe is great. High AA for bitterness, and plenty of nice flavour/aroma when late/dry hopped. You'll get plenty of pine from it. I reckon it would go well with galaxy, but haven't tried that myself.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (31/7/13)

431neb said:


> My first large order of hops (1kg) was Simcoe. I've used it pretty consistently since , often in combination with citra and galaxy. I've probably used it in 15 brews and as the only hop about 5 times. I would not describe it as passionfruit. The overriding characteristic (for me) on Simcoe is a resinous pine. I also "feel" like it adds an astringency or perhaps a type of bitterness that is markedly different to other hops that I have used. Like galaxy (smooth bittering), citra (grapefruit), hallertau (for me Hallertau is the archetypal reference hop - a hops hop), cascade (passionfruit) and nelson (never got the wine overtones oft' mentioned).
> 
> I've never analysed any of these in depth. These are just casual observations to contextualise my experience for others.
> 
> ...


I did a simcoe hopped pale ale and have a bottle to a mate to taste, he said first thing that hit him was passion fruit.

Maybe some tastes get it, and some don't, could be the boil time? I did 45 mins an then 5 min additions.

I definitely got a hit of passion fruit, more on the nosey aftertaste and upfront aroma than on the tongue though. Breath out through your nose, it should get ya!


----------

